# Good forex analysis - where to go?



## datahead (27 July 2011)

Hi I am mainly a stocks and futures trader, but as I trade on US exchanges, I inevitably end up with USD exposure. I'd like to start putting in currency hedges as the AUD/USD just keeps going up and up. My basic idea is that I will offset my USD currency holdings with long AUD positions using derivatives.

Now, as I am not a discretionary forex trader, this is challenge. I don't really want to daytrade my currency exposure, but at the same time I don't want to be holding tons of long AUD contracts if the AUD is clearly going down in the intermediate term. So I was hoping to find some expert advice on the currency -- even just to tell me the trend is up and what likely resistance/support values are.  I'm not looking for a trading system per se, just like a decent newsletter/website/blog/analysis by someone good whose ideally not trying to sell anything else. Someone to say "now would be a good time to be long" but who will also let me know if things change. Ideally it would have advice for intermediate to longer term hold times and would also be updated frequently (e.g. daily). I know there is a lot of forex stuff out there, but sorting through all the rubbish/scams is proving a challenge. So I thought I'd ping the ASF for any ideas. Please post or PM me if you've any thoughts. This problem is not going away any time soon, from what I can tell, so any and all advice would be much appreciated.


----------

